# Beginning to circumnavigate with a woody (kettenburg 43)



## morgan3 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone 

Just thought I'd introduce myself, as I'm going to likely need some advice in the coming months.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet Morgan, best of luck with the voyage.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Absolutely beautiful boat. Good luck on your voyage.

If you have the time & a camera, a good way to keep everyone (friends, family, & internet followers) updated with a blog - maybe use a site like SailBlogs | Sailing Blog Hosting & Social Network.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

K boats have always given me a woody. ....*i2f*


----------



## svartsvensk (Jul 29, 2009)

Morgan,

Amazing boat. I'm looking at a 40' myself. Do post again and let us know how it's going!!!


----------



## Bellita (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, super boat. Regarding windvanes, my personal favorite is a Monitor Windvane. I've loved how it handles offshore on heavy boats.
web site for additional info is:
http://www.selfsteer.com/products/monitor/index.php
Best wishes!


----------

